# Segregation in Tel Aviv Schools (Bar Peleg) [Original Title: Court Rejects Asylum Seekers’ Petition Against Segregation in Tel Aviv Schools]



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

The Tel Aviv District Court has rejected a petition by asylum seekers against their children’s de facto separation from Israeli children in Tel Aviv schools.

[...]

The petition was filed last year by asylum seekers whose children attend city schools. It was spurred by Haaretz’s report in 2020 that 91.5 percent of asylum seekers’ children attended schools without a single Israeli student. The city placed the others in schools that did have Israeli students, but only if the asylum seekers constituted no more than 30 percent of the student body.

Due to this policy, the petition said, many asylum seekers’ children were placed in schools far from their own homes rather than in the nearby schools that Israeli children attended.

The municipality countered that schools are assigned based solely on the child’s place of residence. But last September, after the petition was filed, it also agreed to place some asylum seekers’ children in schools outside their own neighborhoods, though only first through third graders, on condition that the schools had space and only if the parents requested it. This agreement followed negotiations between the city and the petitioners, with the court’s encouragement.

[...]

“These children, who were born in Israel, grew up there and aren’t going anywhere, are part of Israeli society,” they continued. “We will appeal to the Supreme Court.”'

-Bar Peleg






https://www.haaretz.com/israel-news...2-3c1d-d9f7-a9e6-fc3f225f0000?v=1659025050714


----------



## tabzer (Jul 28, 2022)

I can see some merit in separating students based on the presumptions of curricula.  A sudden of influx of students, based on age and an incapable educational assessment, could be disruptive for the native children who are already engaged.  What is the correct way of assimilation?  It appears that Israel doesn't want to assimilate, and that is a big part of a problem.  How are the lessons of history lost on this, I do not understand.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I can see some merit in separating students based on the presumptions of curricula.  A sudden of influx of students, based on age and an incapable educational assessment, could be disruptive for the native children who are already engaged.  What is the correct way of assimilation?
> It appears that Israel doesn't want to assimilate, and that is a big part of a problem.  How are the lessons of history lost on this, I do not understand.


This happens to children born in Israel. The israelis prefer to stay amoung themselves as this article reveals and they are free to choose so in their own country. I agree that segregation is a terrible systemic approach, but these are asylum seekers and they have, as far as I understand it, no grounds in staying in Israel forever.


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

I want to add that I understand that it is questionable to call Israel their own land, since they have gotten it by means many would describe as illegitimate.


----------



## tabzer (Jul 28, 2022)

I may have not been clear that "how it is" is not "how it started".  While the segregation may have had started for a good reason (for handling the massive influx/incompatibility), the persistence of it indicates that it wasn't all that rooted in respect.

Have the Israelites decided to put the disenfranchised ethnic groups into camps yet?


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

tabzer said:


> I may have not been clear that "how it is" is not "how it started".  While the segregation may have had started for a good reason (for handling the massive influx/incompatibility), the persistence of it indicates that it wasn't all that rooted in respect.


It is rooted in selfpresevation.


tabzer said:


> Have the Israelites decided to put the disenfranchised ethnic groups into camps yet?


As long as there is no war between the two countries, there is no reason for that.


----------



## Glyptofane (Jul 28, 2022)

tabzer said:


> Have the Israelites decided to put the disenfranchised ethnic groups into camps yet?





Creamu said:


> As long as there is no war between the two countries, there is no reason for that.


Gaza itself is a ghetto, but traditional detention camps also exist, including the largest in the world.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ktzi'ot_Prison

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saharonim_Prison


----------



## Creamu (Jul 28, 2022)

Glyptofane said:


> Gaza itself is a ghetto, but traditional detention camps also exist, including the largest in the world.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ktzi'ot_Prison
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saharonim_Prison


Are these comparable to those the americans put japanese people in?


----------



## Taikutsumaranai (Jul 28, 2022)

It is certainly as you said, it is self rooted self preservation. Even from a religious aspect they do not seek converts nor do they acknowledge them.
They've always thought themselves to be special. A very peculiar society.


----------



## LainaGabranth (Jul 29, 2022)

Israel? More like ISN'T Rael!

For real though, fuck Israel. It's occupied Palestine territory for all I fucking care.


----------



## Creamu (Aug 4, 2022)

LainaGabranth said:


> Israel? More like ISN'T Rael!
> 
> For real though, fuck Israel. It's occupied Palestine territory for all I fucking care.


Would you agree to a one state solution where israelis and palestinians live together under palestinian rule?


----------



## LainaGabranth (Aug 5, 2022)

Creamu said:


> Would you agree to a one state solution where israelis and palestinians live together under palestinian rule?


With the animosity Israel has created in the middle east, I really don't think that's gonna work out peacefully, so no.


----------

